# WHAT DRILL FOR THIS BEARING INSTALL????



## riversidedan (Jun 30, 2021)

ok guys am doing a project that entails a bearing install at both ends of this 5 in. bar, being the bearing is flat am assuming  a flat end bottom  mill type drill would work, would that be right??  never using one would also assume I would plunge it into the work, right??


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 30, 2021)

If these bearings are gonna be in any kind of alignment you are not gonna what to drill the hole to final dimension. A drilled hole will be oversized and finish wouldn’t be good for a bearing bore. 
 If I was gonna do it I would drill a hole undersized to the bearing. Then depending on the bearing size I would use a endmill which has a flat bottom and are on size. Better yet would be to use a boring head.


----------



## riversidedan (Jun 30, 2021)

gottem bored bearings fitted "perfect">>>>>>>>>>> knurled the part and the stinkin part slipped in the  chuck and tore the part up so now I gotta fix that, and yes I had tape and a tin piece wrapped around the part ....also just paid a plumber  $400 for 1.5 hrs work!!!!!............having a lovley day


----------



## Aukai (Jun 30, 2021)

Ouch....


----------

